# Reptile shops in and around manchester



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me which rep shops they use in Manchester. They all seem to be getting smaller or worse? or is it just me?


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

depends what you are looking for. Anything in particluar?


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

no just decent reptile shops. i like going in and looking round each week but i seem to find they are all getting smaller and reducing stock and some are not very good with the animals.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

theres loads..

ones ive been to --

appleton exotics - Appleton Exotics

critters - www.critters-exoticpetshop.co.uk

adlington pets - Adlington Pet Centre - For all you pet supplies

ones i havent been to so cant comment on --

viper & vine - VIPER & VINE

manchester pets & aquatics - dont know website

urmston aquatics - dont know website

woodys pets - dont know website


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

woody pets is now under new management and called the north west pet centre, its our local shop and is 100% cracking good shop:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Manchester pets and aquatics/waggy tails i would not recommend visiting. the pet warehouse in stocky is good


----------



## Donjoelio (Aug 18, 2007)

REPTILE DEPARTMENT at URMSTON AQUATICS


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

yeh iv been to manchester pets and aquatics and its gettin worse. waggytails is not so great too. yeh iv been quite often to the petwarehouse in stockport but iv tried ringing that woodys one and can never get through, no one answers. do they have a new number?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

waggytails is stupid...they mix so many species and mix wc's with cb's...stupidness


----------



## Donjoelio (Aug 18, 2007)

anybody seen any cresties in any?
I saw one in viper and vine the other day but anywhere else?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Whats up with Waggytails? I always thought it was pants till someone recently told me it had improved, i went down and it had some decent stock considering its a tiny shop.

I wish people would stop reccomending Manchester Pets and Aquatics though, anyone into reptiles and lives local will tell you why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

I wasnt recommending manchester pets and aquatics i was saying not to. It is prob one of the most successful in manchester, which is really annoying. i went in last week and in one viv there was a 2ft iguana, a WD, 4 BD's and 3 frillys. The frilly had been bitten. No one in the shop could even tell a customer the sex of them.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

jones285 said:


> I wasnt recommending manchester pets and aquatics i was saying not to. It is prob one of the most successful in manchester, which is really annoying. i went in last week and in one viv there was a 2ft iguana, a WD, 4 BD's and 3 frillys. The frilly had been bitten. No one in the shop could even tell a customer the sex of them.


I was refering to post 4 not yours mate  I went in about a month ago and saw a load of snakes in the same viv - they only have one large viv and throw everything big in that, we are talking burms with adult corns, boas and everything in between. Its always busy as you say, but thats because of its location, its close to town and on the A6.

Its in Ardwick - a total dive of a place and your local doesnt have enough brain cells to go elsewhere.


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeh my girlfriends sisters boyfriends buys all his reps from there and really winds me up. he always gets the wrong advice and i have ended up rescuing a couple off him. It seems to be getting worse though. last time i went in it was horrible. the shop is smaller now so even more crammed in.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

the north west pet centre
formely woodys pets
01617762300
website to be up and running soon, if you have any problems getting through, pm us with questions as we there more often than not:lol2:


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks ditta, reliable as always


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Whats up with Waggytails? I always thought it was pants till someone recently told me it had improved, i went down and it had some decent stock considering its a tiny shop.
> 
> I wish people would stop reccomending Manchester Pets and Aquatics though, anyone into reptiles and lives local will tell you why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i didnt recomend it, i said its in manchester but cant comment as i had never been


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Viper and Vine is probably my favourite shop in Manchester
The guys there know their stuff, animals from what I've seen are in good condition and the tanks and shop are kept clean

Stockport pet warehouse is quite good, dwarf camain on display is nice. Went yesterday, the guy was very helpful (with the beard) and let me hold one of the beardies which was good. Mum is coming round to hte idea of another lizard thanks to him.

Waggytails is my most local I think (Reddish Reptiles)
Looking on there it looks better than it is really. Some doubts about this shop, doesn't look like beardies are kept with a spotlight, just the Uv and the other day the uro tank had condensation on the glass, not good. Not the cleanest either I'd say but speaking to the guy there he seems to know his stuff, but in shop it's not the best 

Most know about Manchester P and A, which is awful


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

if your ever takin a trip to blackpool the reptile room in cleveleys is wkd! got a good variety of reps in there

cat x


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Viper and vine gets my vote :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

does woodys, that is now north west pet centre, have a website? if so does anyone have the link?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

not up and running yet but will post link when its ready:lol2:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> if your ever takin a trip to blackpool the reptile room in cleveleys is wkd! got a good variety of reps in there
> 
> cat x


Cracking shop :no1: had some really rare stuff in last i visited, purple and lavender albino retics :no1:

Woodys used to be great not been since it got took over though so will deffo go for a visit. My only gripe with it was that all the really good stuff was never for sale, it was breeding stock or already sold :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well all for sale now, the new owner planning lots of new breeding programmes but most of the stock on display is for sale, apart from joe the beardie, he part of fixtures and fittings:lol2:


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

only problem is they never ever seem to answer the phone.


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Went to Stockport pet Warehouse again today, saw the dwarf caiman eating a mouse!
Another thing I saw another reptile shop, think it was called 'Stockport Tortoises'
It's near Adswood, only been open siz weeks
Went in and it was quite good, snakes lizards and tortoises not the most exciting but they're just starting


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Light said:


> Went to Stockport pet Warehouse again today, saw the dwarf caiman eating a mouse!
> Another thing I saw another reptile shop, think it was called 'Stockport Tortoises'
> It's near Adswood, only been open siz weeks
> Went in and it was quite good, snakes lizards and tortoises not the most exciting but they're just starting


If you mean the place off the A6 at the Honda dealership, they are far from starting out. The owner has owned a couple of shops, usually shut down because suppliers wont send him anymore stock because he doesnt pay his bills but he's been done for selling torts without a license. he has such a bad reputation that he opens a shop and within 12 months its closed and he has to open up elsewhere. He has CCTV to spy on his staff too, has it with sound and emails them at the end of the work day with a critique on how they dealt with customers lol

He's also currently selling common boas as redtails.


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Oh
I think we are thinking about the same place.
There's a what I think is a council estate over opposite the shop right?
I asked about buying a viv, the girl rang up a bloke who she called dad, probably the bloke we're thinking about
Can't say I looked at the torts or snakes, just the lizards and they were alright, as much as I'll say
Doubt I will be going in again anyway, no point with the other shops there is


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

anyone know the address for woodys??

and that reptile warehouse??

cat
x


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

north west pet centre
192 liverpool road
cadishead
m44 5db
776 2300
opening times
tues-fri 10am - 6pm
sat - 10am-5pm
sun - 10am - 4pm
mention ditta and sash you may get a cup of tea:lol2:


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> anyone know the address for woodys??
> 
> and that reptile warehouse??
> 
> ...


Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Home
Warehouse website, click on 'find us'
Be sure to look at the Dwarf Caiman


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Ask if you can feed the caiman they will give you some tongs a couple of locusts : victory:


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

went down to the old woodys place today. was quite good, sold them the rest of my baby beardies. Only problem i noticed what viv space was a bit small and the baby iguana they had for sale looked really skinny. think it was because it looked liked they had only been feeding it on mealworms.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Light said:


> Went to Stockport pet Warehouse again today, saw the dwarf caiman eating a mouse!
> *Another thing I saw another reptile shop, think it was called 'Stockport Tortoises'*
> *It's near Adswood, only been open siz weeks*
> *Went in and it was quite good, snakes lizards and tortoises not the most exciting but they're just starting*


Don't ever go there!!! This guy is renowed for importing tortoises without a license and they are badly looked after.

My boyfriends mum, who has 5 rescue torts, is trying her best to get him shut down.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

I go to Reptile and Aquatic centre on Stockport Road, Guide Bridge/Ashton under lyne.

As far as pet shops go, they know how to look after their animals and give good advice.


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

yeh i go there, although can be abit pricey and they have one thing i disagree with which is the male and female water dragon in there. the male is far too big for the female. apart from that a really good shop.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, that's the problem with pet shops, it is a business and it's there to make money.


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

yeh but when its like £275 for a pair of water dragons that shouldnt really be housed together and they could do with getting rid of then its a bit silly.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

MissG said:


> I go to Reptile and Aquatic centre on Stockport Road, Guide Bridge/Ashton under lyne.
> 
> As far as pet shops go, they know how to look after their animals and give good advice.


Thats owned by the same person who owns the one you just dissed : victory: Stay well clear :Na_Na_Na_Na:

They had 150 royal pythons imported in and the owner wouldnt let the manager at the time call in a vet to see to them until there was only two left. He sold a rare parrot for £850 knowing it had a terminal illness and died after only a month with its new owner. - Stay well clear.

The two guys who know there stuff have moved onto other shops.


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

hi was the parrot sinbad?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

jones285 said:


> hi was the parrot sinbad?


Are you trying to lure me into a bad joke? i dunno what kind it was other than an ill one. Dont know parrots or birds, got a mate who breeds african greys and refused to sell to this shop owner though!


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

no, no joke, too late in the day. the parrot they used to have in was called sinbad, jus wondered if it was him. They have jus reduced the size of the shop aswel.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

this is going to sound well dodgy, but about that parrot....
Manchester Pets and Aquatics have a new parrot show bird in a big cage (below the tucan...:bash with a HUGE tumour/cyst prodruding from its chest...i wouldnt put it past them.
That 'community' tank is laughable..theres half dead corns sitting on 9ft burms...
Then, if you'd like to take a look at one of the snakes, if the staff have the knowledge to actually bring the snake out of the vivarium, its then directly underneath that other parrot that is chained to a lead.
i dont go in anymore, i used to go in to see whats died recently and still in the cages, but i dont bother anymore...i doubt they feed their animals, especially the snakes.
edit: should also point out that the shop is poorly maintained and is my opinion only, i do not represent any of the forum owners or staff.


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

yeh i went in the other day, its gettin worse


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Thats owned by the same person who owns the one you just dissed : victory: Stay well clear :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> They had 150 royal pythons imported in and the owner wouldnt let the manager at the time call in a vet to see to them until there was only two left. He sold a rare parrot for £850 knowing it had a terminal illness and died after only a month with its new owner. - Stay well clear.
> 
> The two guys who know there stuff have moved onto other shops.


Hhhhhhhmmmm. I don't know the other guys name....but he has a bald head, proably in his 40's. He used to always be around and was "the boss" Now he has gone and it's this younger lad, very pleasant.

I don't buy any reptiles from pet shops. I go there for livefood occasionally.

I would be intrested to know where you got your information from though? I never saw any rare parrots in there, only Sinbad and a couple of blue and gold macaws. I'm not saying you are telling lies or anything.

Do you know any of their names, the people who work there?


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

I did my school work experiience there back in 1999, at Manchester Pets and Aquatics.

I you think whats on show is bad.....you need to see what's behind closed doors.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

The guy your refering too, is he a skinny bald fella with a big mouth and piercings? Thats web, and OK guy but full of crap. He will be working in a new shop in Ashton very soon, he's currently selling bearded dragons from his home in Ducky.

Im a good mate with the manager who left after the royal python incedent, for him that was the straw that broke the camels back.

The new younger guy is Loyd, is heart is in the right place - he's just as bright as a 2 watt bulb in a power cut and lies through his teeth "yeah them burms dont grow more than 5 or 6 feet mister" - Ask him the sex of a snake your interested in 99% of the time he will tell you its been probed as a female when he wont have a clue, he just knows everyone wants females unless its a big snake, then its obviously a male - web taught him that trick. :no1:

I know them all and they know me well too, thats why i know what the owner is like. You will never see him at the Guide Bridge shop because the locals want to kill him :lol2:


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

can't beat viper.

been there a few months ago to get a skink

went today to see what they had, talked to matthew about getting some geckos for me, and he has ordered some Stenodactylus to come in tomorrow.

the perfect shop.


also went to kearsley, not again. man there was not very helpful, just wanted his lunch and he didn't know what geckos he has, just that he throws some species in the same viv so he doesn't know whats what


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

ctarry said:


> can't beat viper.
> 
> been there a few months ago to get a skink
> 
> ...


Kearsley tends to deal in trade, dwa and wc so not really a shop you go to browse, its a very specialist shop. All the owner Billy wants to do is sit and smoke his pipe, dealing with customers just gets in his way :Na_Na_Na_Na:

He's a straight up honest guy, but you wouldnt want to buy from him would you? The place hasnt been cleaned in 30 years lol


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

MissG said:


> I did my school work experiience there back in 1999, at Manchester Pets and Aquatics.
> 
> I you think whats on show is bad.....you need to see what's behind closed doors.


Explain :-x
Horrible shop

ctarry, will viper and vine be able to order most things in if you ask Matthew?


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> The guy your refering too, is he a skinny bald fella with a big mouth and piercings? Thats web, and OK guy but full of crap. He will be working in a new shop in Ashton very soon, he's currently selling bearded dragons from his home in Ducky.
> 
> Im a good mate with the manager who left after the royal python incedent, for him that was the straw that broke the camels back.
> 
> ...


Yeo, that sounds like them.
That's cool, I just wanted to know you weren't making stuff up that's all....I beleive you.

LOL! Like I said, I wouldn't even buy a rep from there, just livefood.

The new young guy Lloyd, is quite a freindly and approachable guy, and usually gives me a free box of livefood.

I don't trust what pet shops tell me. I listen to people on the likes of this forum, who have experience in dealing with these animals.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Light said:


> Explain :-x
> Horrible shop
> 
> ctarry, will viper and vine be able to order most things in if you ask Matthew?


I don't want to bad mouth them too much really...

Downstairs in the basement, there is alsorts that have esacaped, tarantulas, snakes, mice.....

They did used to keep all their mice and rats in huge fish tanks. Rats have repsiratory problems and shouldn't be kept in glass tanks as ventilation is poor. I mentioned this but their reaction was "Who cares?"

One day I had had enough and started to clean them all out. I was asked what did I think I was doing...they were fine as they were cleaned out a few weeks ago. LOL.
The poor things were starving too.

Funnily enough, I was allowed any close contact with any reptiles.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Light said:


> Explain :-x
> Horrible shop
> 
> ctarry, will viper and vine be able to order most things in if you ask Matthew?


There's nothing he cant get you, probably the best dealer in the uk for that sort of stuff. No matter how rare he seems to be able to have it within 48 hours. Even stuff you wouldnt of thought was in this country.

On top of that he goes out of his way to look after the critters, i wanted a snake off him a while back but he pulled it from sale because it looked under weight, it was 3 months before he called me back offering it up for sale and when you do buy something it comes boxed up properly with a heat pack etc. Really knowledgable guy, who hasnt just read it all in books, kept them in captivity and read a few care sheets he's lived in asia and owns herping businesses out there.


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the great help
Yep, brilliant shop and staff
This is tough now, I am possibly getting another lizard
Was set on a BTS, realised how hard they were to get hold of so changed my mind for a beardie.....but now...


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> The guy your refering too, is he a skinny bald fella with a big mouth and piercings? Thats web, and OK guy but full of crap. He will be working in a new shop in Ashton very soon, he's currently selling bearded dragons from his home in Ducky.
> 
> Im a good mate with the manager who left after the royal python incedent, for him that was the straw that broke the camels back.
> 
> ...


Yeh Iv spoke to web, cool guy. Do you have a contact for him if he is selling beardies? also what shop will he be working at?

The manager your talking about that left. is he the guy that runs the stockport pet warehouse coz i know he used to manage the ashton one?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah thats John who owns Stockport Pet Warehouse, he has to becareful what he says, he doesnt want to get into a shop war or anything silly but out of hours in the pub he can say what he wants 

TBH i dont want to throw any business in the way of a dodgy reptile dealer, the less money they make the more likely they are to give it up for good so im not willing to hand out his contact details sorry.


----------



## Nigel87 (May 29, 2007)

The guy with the beard at stockport pet warehouse (manager i think), hes really helpfull an knows his stuff if your talkng about him.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Nigel87 said:


> The guy with the beard at stockport pet warehouse (manager i think), hes really helpfull an knows his stuff if your talkng about him.


Thats John the owner - top guy, the fat bald one is Lee again a top guy and a source of amusement :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jones285 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeh no problem. I will just have to wait til i bump into him again. or ask john, i know he knows web. 

How do you know them all? Do you own a shop or anything?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Web is like Kryptonite to pet shop owners so id be suprised if you get any admitting to knowing him, John certainly wont unless he knows you 

You will be able to find his beardies at Cockfields Aquarium on Lee's road in Ashton, they were thinking of employing him but they found out about his reputation so are currently thinking about it. So if you want to track him down thats probably the best place to find him.

Not a shop owner or anything but ive been keeping and breeding reptiles for a lot of years so ive got to know everyone on the scene in the area over the years. Ive bought from and sold too pretty much every shop and dealer at some point so you get to know them on a personal level. Thats how i know them all, i know the good the bad and the ugly. : victory:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Matt and Rob are the 2 ppl i see most in viper and vine and i cant praise that place enough, theyre just lovely people who are dedicated to their reps. Even tho its a shop they dont seem to talk to you like its all business, i go every week jus to see what they have in and pick their brains. They probed my corns too. : victory:


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

ditta said:


> woody pets is now under new management and called the north west pet centre, its our local shop and is 100% cracking good shop:lol2:


I agree, the North West Pet Centre is quality, i had a SHCT leo from them last week and its a beauty, the shop is quality and the staff know what they are talking about.
The shop telephone number is 01617762300.


: victory:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

jones285 said:


> went down to the old woodys place today. was quite good, sold them the rest of my baby beardies. Only problem i noticed what viv space was a bit small and the baby iguana they had for sale looked really skinny. think it was because it looked liked they had only been feeding it on mealworms.


we asked about the iggie today, they are keeping an eye on him as he is a little thin, they feeding him locust n crix n veg also the viv space is being addressed they are in the process of extending the shop floor so problem should be solved soon, really appreciated the comments too, whether they be good or bad, he is learning all the time and can take constructive critisism, :lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Havent read any posts except the 1st and are you joking?
There are LOADS!!!Am sure if you drive around you find one, then ask them for the others...I went too 3 shops in manchetser in one day,  lol
Woodys pets - Small, Clean, Nice Reps, Slightly Expensive in some.
Viper & Vine - Good size, clean, good prices, nice ppl, amazin ssop, alot of reps...and fish...
and another was terrable but i dont think your aloud to name and shame...
Im aloud to do that rite^^^?


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Think you are allowed to name and shame, if not is this bad one called
Manchester 'P and A' ?
Terrible shop


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

Im a bit bias but you cant beat stockport pet warehouse, great staff and great selection of reptiles. Im a good friend of Johns from when he used to manage the shop in guide bridge. I also do the website for the shop so if you spot any problems with it just let me know :grin1:

WeThe People:

"out of hours in the pub" How the hell did you get John in a Pub? :lol2:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I got to agree with you there, we liked the place so much and the ppl we came home with our first bd we got everything from them, Really helpful gave you their time freely gave advice even for me and my ramblings (also need a gsoh for that) lol the place was clean well set up... the bd is just great not timid, eating well so the rest is down to us to carry on the good job already done and you can tell they take pride in their.... well way of life, i did not get the feeling it was just a job to them if you get my drift......


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats so nice to hear! I dont work there but i may as well do with the time i spend there, its always great when people ask questions and are given the help and advice thek seek. Make sure you keep everyone updated in the shop on how your BD is doing. Its always nice to know when they are doing well. If you got him/her in the last few months than there is a good chance that it is a baby that i hatched :smile:

Rick


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

got tiny bank holiday monday :smile:


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

O right! Well not one of my babies then, all sold :lol2:

I may hve been there, bad hang over, blood shot eye, all just a blur really. Well good luck with the little fellow!


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Think this threads worth a bump
Anyway I am getting myself a leo soon, from a pet shop in manchester
Probably from either viper and vine or the stockport pet warehouse.
Just wondering what the leopard geckos are like in these two shops atm?
I know Rick works in stockport and I'm wondering have you got on pics of the current leos?
Just wondering about their condition etc

Cheers guys

By the way I appreciate both have websites but stocklists can't obviously be 100% up to date


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

dependin on what kind of leo you want id give exopet a PM..he can get hold of a few and theyre quite a biut cheaper than pet shops, i hope to get a few off him in the next couple of months..


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

viper and vine site tells you when it was last updated on top of the page! Ive bought one leo from and two from exopet, all where fine


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Light said:


> Think this threads worth a bump
> Anyway I am getting myself a leo soon, from a pet shop in manchester
> Probably from either viper and vine or the stockport pet warehouse.
> Just wondering what the leopard geckos are like in these two shops atm?
> ...


SPW have loads of leo morphs in at the moment, some adults too. There website is never up to date though.

Viper and Vine advertise a lot of reptiles they just dont have. They have a red phase ATB advertised on their site, went in to buy it and its none exhistent. Same for the yellow one and the Calicao retic they advertise!! If your buying from them its best to ring before hand just to make sure they actually have what they advertise.


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Yep, that's what i've noticed about Viper and Vine so that's why I asked
Will probably be going to SPW at weekend, then Viper and Vine sometime and will see what i'm looking for


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

stockport pet warehouse is the bomb. im there every saturday!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

no1 goes to wings n fins i take it? lol

i used to work there


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

I would say stockport pet warehouse too as it's where i get ALL my stuff from and the owner is very helpful and the gecko's look great! :no1:


----------



## mancity (Oct 6, 2007)

i saw a adult bearded dragon in urmston pet shop and when i went in 1 day to get some gold fish for my oscars. After a 5 min chat with the girl in the shop i decided i was going to get 1 id never had a lizard b4 i had a rat snake a few years back, so i got a viv kit for a bearded dragon it came with calisand and heatmat but i came home and looked bearded dragons up on the net only 2 find out i should not use either it put me off geting my dragon from that shop and i got my beardy for manchester p&a 6" when i got him no paracites eaten fine pooed fine ect now 3 month on hes just over a foot long and in fantastic health compaired to any other ive seen in a pet shop but after learning more about lizards i have wonderd how all them differnt types live in the same tank 
The lizard is great but he just lies on his log all day untill i show him crickets then he jumps up to get out. i let him out he eats about 20 like a mad man then back to his log i feed him 2/3 times a day is this what all bearded dragons do dont tey run round their tanks or anything


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, being lazy until there is food on offer is what reptiles do. They're not in the business of wasting energy.

Are there any Manchester pet shops that are within easy *walking* distance of any of the Manchester train stations? 

I am terminally without car, and many of the "Manchester" shops people have mentioned are nowhere near the city centre (Appleton and Critters are in WIGAN, for goodness' sake!)


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Sorry I have no idea tbh, there's Swan Street Pet Shop which is just outside of the centre I believe, might be worth a look?

Just to let everyone know, I got my leo
Decided on Stockport Pet Warehouse and I've had him for a week
He's eating and crapping fine and has shed too


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Has anybody seen the pair of Phelsuma guentheri(Day Gecko's) from stockport warehouse? Was thinking of going in to have a look at them


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, being lazy until there is food on offer is what reptiles do. They're not in the business of wasting energy.
> 
> Are there any Manchester pet shops that are within easy *walking* distance of any of the Manchester train stations?
> 
> I am terminally without car, and many of the "Manchester" shops people have mentioned are nowhere near the city centre (Appleton and Critters are in WIGAN, for goodness' sake!)


No, there's Holland Hydroponics on Ancoats but they never have anything in. Not even usual stuff like royals and corns. Viper and Vine is a short bus ride up Bury New Road though and that wont fail to impress.


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Major bump coming up!

BUMP !

Nah, But really, I've been reading this topic about the pet shop on guide bridge, I bought a carolina corn from there in july, looking back if id have known there was so many breeders around manchester I would have gotten one from a breeder, but I have to say it's a nice shop!

I've only really dealt with one guy (Loyd) who has been very very helpfull! All there reps look happy and in good condition, maybe it's a little pricey but its a shop, they have overheads etc *shrugs*


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Got to be Viper and Vine for me. The OH goes there everyweek for livefoods and takes me everytime I'm home to have a nosey at the stock. Everything is always immaculate, and the guys are really friendly.

My mum and dad got me some vivs from there the other week that Matthew ordered in for them and one was bust up or something and Matthew and the other lad, Rob I think, gave them a display one and put together the other one they had bought, which was super handy as my dads ill and can't do much physical stuff these days.

So yeah, top place and top guys....goin tomoro to have a look at snakes...

: victory:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

wo0thigh said:


> Major bump coming up!
> 
> BUMP !
> 
> ...


Lloyd is a plank.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Viper and Vine is a short bus ride up Bury New Road though and that wont fail to impress.


Depends what you're into - I was distinctly unimpressed, and a bit disappointed really. Can't say i'll ever visit again.

The other Mancunian shop I visited was Urmston, and again, not particularly impressed - had a very limited range.

I think i'll check out some of the other shops mentioned - only the ones with positive feedback though!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> theres loads..
> 
> ones ive been to --
> 
> ...


 

dont go there


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> dont go there


 
Tbh, yeh, there's some bad points about the shop..But there's also some good points, the stocks kept clean & there's a wide variety of reptiles.

I can see why you'd advise people not to visit though. That's all I'll say about it lol.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i myself and i know others too that have bad experinces with the guy, and he is a complete :censor:v to say the least


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> i myself and i know others too that have bad experinces with the guy, and he is a complete :censor:v to say the least


 
Which one..They're twins..or brothers..one of the two lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

tbh im not sure, got told this the other day and apparently they look very much a like. Never notcied two of the a holes in their mind you but thinking about there was another fella similar looking.


----------



## Krave (Jan 13, 2008)

WeThePeople said:


> If you mean the place off the A6 at the Honda dealership, they are far from starting out. The owner has owned a couple of shops, usually shut down because suppliers wont send him anymore stock because he doesnt pay his bills but he's been done for selling torts without a license. he has such a bad reputation that he opens a shop and within 12 months its closed and he has to open up elsewhere. He has CCTV to spy on his staff too, has it with sound and emails them at the end of the work day with a critique on how they dealt with customers lol
> 
> He's also currently selling common boas as redtails.


Website for Stockport Tortoises is Stockport Tortoises I thought it was good  I am a beginner but the stock was cool  

Golden Tegu's rock :flrt:


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

swan steet is ok, they have given me a lot of advice. some good some bad, but i guess that happends every were.,

viper and vine is a good shop went there on saturday and got myself some stuff for my viv, was impressed with the shop
i dont really no of any other good ones


----------



## wba_baggies (Jan 14, 2008)

manchester aquatics is terrible...dnt house there reptiles propely


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

ditta said:


> the north west pet centre
> formely woodys pets
> 01617762300
> website to be up and running soon, if you have any problems getting through, pm us with questions as we there more often than not:lol2:


Whats the address please?

+ id say viper and vine is ok, but stockport pet warehouse is the best ive been to. - my local shop - aquatics and reptiles in guide bridge is great for advice but there stuff is overpriced and mostly crap. (the owner doesnt care less n just wants to make money) but the staff are good


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Krave said:


> Website for Stockport Tortoises is Stockport Tortoises I thought it was good  I am a beginner but the stock was cool
> 
> Golden Tegu's rock :flrt:


Thats not who i meant sorry, they are a top shop, top staff and the best selection of torts ive ever seen - torts are not my cup of tea but id certainly reccomend it to anyone who was into them.


----------



## omgitsaj (Mar 20, 2008)

WeThePeople said:


> Its in Ardwick - a total dive of a place and your local doesnt have enough brain cells to go elsewhere.


As a new member still trying to guage the quality of this forum i find this post rather off-putting and mildly offensive, Also slightly bigoted.

I'm a local (Of sorts, Actually live on the border - Gorton side.) I have been a customer of Manchester pets and aquatics (And wouldn't recommend them to anyone.) I have the brain cells to go elsewhere, However sometimes it is just not practical to go elsewhere. Working most days of the week (Up until late) and having no car its just not practical (Or worth the money) To get 2 buses to pick up £5 worth of frozen mice (Which will mostly defrost on the way home.) 

We're not all inbred in this part of Manchester you know, Some of us even have indoor plumbing and electricity these days. 

(Apologies to everyone else for dragging up a dead thread but was searching for recommended stores in Manchester. I'll also add my vote for Viper + vine while im in here, good store just quite hard to get to for me. : victory


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

theres a brill pet shop in Davenport in Stockport,its called the Pet Warehouse. they've got a gorgeous dwarf caimen in there.
Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Home


----------



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

Went to Urmston Aquatics & reptiles who tried to flog me a UVB lamp for a corn snake, insisting it was essential for corns and claimed a heat mat alone was not good enough! Needless to say i left and will not return.


----------



## millzy (Nov 30, 2007)

i must agree with the guide brige pet shop being ass.
i got a water dragon from there and it died about 2 months after i did everything to save it just wasnt happnin its far 2 over priced £15 for one plastic plant WTF.
as for the staff there not to bad.
and for the reptiles they keep i live round the corner so are there often and the state of the iggys in there is F***in diabolical they are far 2 skinny and i dont think they are ment to eat giant flies which i saw flying round the tank.

half the tanks are empty and the stock jus stays the same.
while i was int here there was a phone call that someone wanted to bring back a lizard that was ill had MBD and full of parasites.

and about manchester pets and aquatics it is cramped but the 2 iggys i got from there are fine eating shedding and lookin GOOOOOOD!
:bash:


----------



## Matt&Steph (May 19, 2008)

Sorry if anyones already mentioned this one but the Stockport Pet Warehouse is pretty good, specialising in reptiles almost exclusivly. 
Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Home is the website, we go regularly to get crix for our cresties (both of which we bought from this shop) and to check out all the great reptiles. They even have a camen aligator! they also seem to be getting more and more stock in and last time we were there they had male cresties in at £89 each. John is really friendly and theres always lots of people there to ask advice from!


----------



## sailfin (May 31, 2008)

*new shop*

new shop in macclesfield called amazon exotics,
not the biggest of shops but very clean, friendly,
and good quality, 
and they always tell people there not experts just big animal lovers
u should check it out.
and they can get anything
including genet cats, serval cats, plenty of reptiles


----------



## mjsgeckos (Apr 7, 2008)

I have to agree with a few comments about manchester pets and aquatics....really is a poor shop the way they keep there reptiles is a disgrace:whip:


----------



## Winwicker (Jun 19, 2008)

I know this has been done to death, but I visited Manchester Pets and Aquatics the other day. I have to say I really do agree with all the comments on here. They had 2 of the saddest looking leos ive ever seen! There was a tiny tank full of baby beardies. One poor little thing was lay, not moving, eyes closed, even when all the other babies ran all over it. I told the guy behind the counter and he just said "right ill have a look". I saw him go over - he gave a quick glance and walked off. Poor thing obviously wasnt right.


----------



## lozzypops (Jul 1, 2008)

salford pets is good  i got my beardie nd corn from there and are both stunning and friendly going strong Salford Pets
btw could neone help me on finding a gerbil breeder or mice  not for food tho


----------



## <rick> (Jun 30, 2008)

try out viper and vine its where i go for my live foods, they seem well stocked? think they list all there reptiles on the website to.


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

I have only really been to Reddish (Waggy Tails), Viper and Vine and Stockport Pet Warehouse.

I must say that Viper and Vine were very friendly and helpful and everything seemed very clean and tidy apart from the noisy Parrot!!!!:bash:

Stockport Pet Warehouse I quite liked too. The staff were really helpful when I was looking at boscs and fed them so I could see them feed etc and tolerated me stood watching them for ages lol! :blush: :notworthy:

Tried Northwest but they were closed (I forgot they are on their hols :blush but will go next time I am there.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

lozzypops said:


> salford pets is good  i got my beardie nd corn from there and are both stunning and friendly going strong Salford Pets
> btw could neone help me on finding a gerbil breeder or mice  not for food tho


we breed mice and are in salford:2thumb:


----------



## MarcusManc (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Swan Street shop sells wood, waterbowls etc? or do they just sell the animals? I might just pop in during my Dinner break and have a look.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Reddish reptiles/ Waggy-tails is a quality shop, they can get anything.

Not the biggest of shops, but for the size they always have a lot in.

And as for mixing species [whoever said that] Never witnessed that i have to say.

Clean, tidy and very helpful and knowledgeable staff.

Reddish Reptiles

John


----------



## TonyB (Mar 19, 2008)

viper and vine definately. if you can get there, its a 5min walk from prestwich tram station. brill shop.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread but here goes.


Went into Ashton Aquatic & Reptile Centre on stockport road/guide bridge a few weeks ago (theyre only down the road from me). I asked the bloke behind the counter (older guy, believe he's the owner) for a shedding stump moist hide for my leo's. He looked at me like i had a 3rd arm growing from the side of my head and then asked me "what's a moist hide?"
needless to say i immediately walked out and haven't been back since.

on a side note, anyone have any experience of Aquatic fanatic on mossley road in ashton? They seem ok and the girl there appears to know her stuff but the owner is always praising himself so am unsure of them.

have to admit, Stockport warehouse seems to be one of the best in the area.


----------



## cham'dragon (May 4, 2009)

Thought everyone might like to know manchester pets and aquatics is opening a new store... next door to the old one lol thats aparantly going to be huge haha :2thumb: ... it mite (get what i did there  bad taste i know) actualy be already open. its been a while since iv been.

We rescued our dragon from there. 5 juvinile dragons in a 2 ft x 1 ft x 2ft poor little buggers getting fed on micro hoppers. 

lets hope they get it sorted in this new place aye!


----------



## bboy1982 (Sep 30, 2008)

MarcusManc said:


> Does anyone know if the Swan Street shop sells wood, waterbowls etc? or do they just sell the animals? I might just pop in during my Dinner break and have a look.


 

yes they do i got my viv from there get all my live food from there they sell bowls an cork bark and bog wood and heat mats and stats, give quite good advice too, not to expensive and always friendly if they havent got something in that you want theyll order it


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i live in rochdale area well in between rochdale and oldham theres a reptile shop in shaw 2 mins from me 
i go to viper and vine matts ok robs a sorted lad
manchester pets an aquatics LOL what a joke always has been always will be
knew a lad who worked there and ive seen the smae thing 3 of them arguing how to keep a leo lol


----------



## Bunnykins (May 19, 2009)

*The reptile room - Blackpool*

The Reptile Room in Blackpool......
A must for reptile loves I was blown away with the whole set of this shop its a reptile lovers dream to walk into
Highly recommended, the staff are really friendly and advise you on anything regarding your reps they are more than happy to spend their chatting with you


----------



## steph1060 (Apr 14, 2009)

ditta said:


> north west pet centre
> 192 liverpool road
> cadishead
> m44 5db
> ...


omg i live near the tesco there >.< tch im so blind! i probs past it meallions of times >.< :bash::bash::bash:

im gonna go have alook there ^^


----------



## donny (Aug 6, 2009)

*reptile shops in Mcr*

Theres a good shop in timperley called timperley aquatics they do snakes lizards and spiders, frogs, and theres a new shop opend in sale on washway road called retillia they have a good collection of reptiles do all live food resonably cheap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

donny said:


> Theres a good shop in timperley called timperley aquatics they do snakes lizards and spiders, frogs, and theres a new shop opend in sale on washway road called retillia they have a good collection of reptiles do all live food resonably cheap.


Eugh timperly aquatics  they are alright for equipment but not livestock  expensive livestock and not always healthy, I would fully recommend reptiliaone  the animals are so much healthier and cheaper :no1:


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Timperley Aquatics are terrible!

Have you seen the way they keep their livestock? Should be shut down if you ask me! Manc Pets + Aquatics all over again. Plus their prices are extortionate.

Reptilia 1 are good, but they've only recently opened so time will tell. Good prices and good stock atm definitely though - highly recommend a visit.

Agree with Chris.


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

MadFerret! said:


> Timperley Aquatics are terrible!
> 
> Have you seen the way they keep their livestock? Should be shut down if you ask me! Manc Pets + Aquatics all over again. Plus their prices are extortionate.
> 
> ...


 got my rescue beardie from Timpereley aquatics, he was given to them and is in a very sorry state so they gave him to me so I can give him a good home where he is looked after properly, he seems happier already, but good on them for giving him away rather than trying to sell him!


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

So why do they keep the beardies they ARE selling in tiny enclosures with just a heat mat for warmth? Often with no UV as well.

I pointed this out to a member of staff and he kind of went silent then said 'oh, well it's only temporary' which is a blatant lie as I've been there many times and they're always kept in the same conditions, told him this and he walked away. They were clearly freezing, very dull and pressed against the heat mat.

CWD's kept with no water in a tiny enclosure, again no heat lamp, no plants, nothing- very cold and dark coloured. Though they did have UV. All their reps are kept in terrible conditions! Go to a good rep shop and you'll see the difference.

They probably gave you the beardie as they had mistreated the poor thing to the point that any longer in their care and it probably would have died.

Good on YOU for giving a good home to a beardie in need, not to the shop for giving him to you because they cant sell him.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

WeThePeople said:


> Whats up with Waggytails? I always thought it was pants till someone recently told me it had improved, i went down and it had some decent stock considering its a tiny shop.
> 
> I wish people would stop reccomending Manchester Pets and Aquatics though, anyone into reptiles and lives local will tell you why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


manchester pets and aquatics have been shut down numerous times because of thier livestock they are terrible i bought 2 chameleons they both died 2 days after bringing them home so i took them back dead and they gave me my money back with no arguments its because they know


----------



## lizardmad! (Nov 27, 2009)

*your right! timperkey r SHITE!*

went in timperley aquatics last week
what a loads of crap!!!!!!!!!!
very small tanks hardly any stock shite

oddballs exotics was WAY betta large tanks uv's and loads of unusual stock HIGHLY recommended

reptilia was ok tho in sale basioc stock but nice shop


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

the aquatic and reptile centre in guide bridge has really changed 
much better


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

jack clutter said:


> the aquatic and reptile centre in guide bridge has really changed
> much better


yup have been going there for my locust there getting there went to cockfields the other week what a load of :censor:


----------



## reptilelover32 (Jun 9, 2010)

What do people think of Manchester Pets & Aquatics now that they have thier new reptile section????? I thought it looked pretty good and I liked the carpondro snake they had in when I went in 

My best shops that I go in are Waggy Tails (As Mark the owner has a GREAT knowledge of reptiles and he has even visited me at my house to put up a shelf in my reptile viv and never charged me a penny!!)

Lastly Id say Stockport Pet Warehouse, YES they are super at looking after thier reptiles and they are well looked after AND both Paul and John in there have brilliant knowledge of reptile keeping but Paul in there I get uneasy with as he jokes a lot about being gay and wanting to date me even tho Ive said im totally st8!!! I know he is just joking but I have autism and I get really embarassed by this!!!! He even went to pinch me on my ass in which I was even more embarassed!!!!! Lastly Id like to give a mention to someone who used to work in Stockport Pet Warehouse called Al, he was one of the best in there and took loads of winding up from them there and was allways happy to help!!! If anyone still knows him can they tell him Martin says hi for me please???


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

reptilelover32 said:


> What do people think of Manchester Pets & Aquatics now that they have thier new reptile section????? I thought it looked pretty good and I liked the carpondro snake they had in when I went in
> 
> i've not been to the new rep room is it gd


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

i just left wet pets and reptile in oldham 
its a good shop lots of choice and the redfooted tortoise are only £145


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow who dug up this thread :lol2: 

Quick update:

Timperly aquatics- still rubbish 
Urmston aquatics- Very good 
Stockport pet warehouse- Very good (a little hard to find though :whistling2
Reptillia1- Meh, quite a limited stock but seems nice enough


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

just left manchester pets and aquatics
firstly the scorpians, chameleons, milipedes,stick insects and some frogs were far to dry and the anoles were to skinny


----------



## kalbie (Apr 19, 2010)

i always go to stockport pet warehouse, they are really good.
their website is SPW victory:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Update on Aquatic fanatic in Ashton (Aquatic Fanatic - Your premier pet shop in Ashton Under Lyne)

New reptile manager after the old one fall pregnant. Nick really knows his stuff but is also willing to learn new things. 
Shop has really expanded and is getting a really good name for itself locally. Lots of new plans ahead include a revamp of reptiles section to make it bigger, a breeding centre, doing all the usual stuff as well as a shop bred live food section.

Any probs with the website, ask me as I threw it together for them


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Rick_Albig said:


> Im a bit bias but you cant beat stockport pet warehouse, great staff and great selection of reptiles. Im a good friend of Johns from when he used to manage the shop in guide bridge. I also do the website for the shop so if you spot any problems with it just let me know :grin1:
> 
> WeThe People:
> 
> "out of hours in the pub" How the hell did you get John in a Pub? :lol2:


I agree Stockportpetwarehouse is the best around this neck of the woods,the animals are fed properly and kept clean,John is a really nice guy and knows his stuff and the prices are very fair,and he was referred to as the "miserable bloke that doesnt speak to you" hes not at all miserable hes just not in your face,but if you want to chat he is really friendly  well worth a visit you will be pleasantly surprised ...I was


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

petzworld in stalybridge has started doing crix and morios locust great quality


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

www.salfordpets.co.uk
www.cjspets.co.uk


ant then there kersally pets and aquatics < i think this one is great theydo have a website but i cannot think of what it was , i recommend this to allot of people he has alsorts the frontof the shop used to look like a hardware store but now is loads of vivs and things , they are brill , and good quality reptile and prices


----------

